# [FreeNAS] Adaptec 71605 DriverInstall for NAS



## SUNMorph (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello,

Maybe I can get here an answer for my problem.

Can someone please explain me, how I can install an driver for my Adaptec 71605 Controller in FreeBSD. I have the driver disk from Adaptec, but I have absolutely no idea how to install an driver in FreeBSD. I have FreeNAS installed.

Thanks for any hints and advice.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2013)

[thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD | *FreeNAS* | NAS4Free | m0N0WALL | pfSense | ArchBSD | kFreeBSD[/thread]


----------



## SUNMorph (Jan 28, 2013)

http://forums.freenas.org/showthread.php?11027-Driver-Installation-Adaptec-71605

http://forums.nas4free.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=2453

Thx for any help


----------

